# comment Mettre un film entier sur Ipod touch?



## troopa75 (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde! voila mon souci j'ai un ipod touch 8go et le probleme est que pour mettre des clip vidéo aucun souci aprés les avoir convertis au format h264 avec "xilisoft mp4" en revanche j'ai le film les infiltrés et lorqu'e je le converti par xilisoft il me sortent que....5min du film pas plus...imcomprehension,

est-ce que quelqu'un aurait remede a mon probleme thanks


----------



## asticotboy (18 Avril 2008)

Salut

Pour convertir mes films et les passer sur iphone, j'utilise Videora iPod touch Converter et ca marche pas mal.


----------



## asticotboy (18 Avril 2008)

Voici le lien

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/


----------



## plogoff (18 Avril 2008)

sinon il y a aussi : 
http://www.ffmpegx.com/fr/index.html

@+


----------



## FlnY (18 Avril 2008)

moi j'utilise winavi converter c pas mal non plus et de plus le temps de conversion est assez court 
par contre il te faut un code d 'enregistrement que tu obtiendras en achetant ce logiciel chez son éditeur.


----------



## troopa75 (18 Avril 2008)

merci pour c toutes vos réponses c cool je vous tien au courant dés qu'il y a du  nouveau


----------



## troopa75 (18 Avril 2008)

ok je vas voir car les autre liensc'etait pas trop ça...


----------



## pifm (24 Mai 2008)

hello

merci pr le tuyau

par contre, je viens d'installer le converter mais ne vois pas comment il faut faire pr convertir mon .avi pr ensuite le mettre sur mon iphone

Pouvez vous m'aider svp?

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (24 Mai 2008)

iSquint fonctionne très bien et très simple d'emploi

Sinon il y a.... iTunes! (clic droit sur le fichier dans iTunes et "Convertir pour iPhone/iPODtouch"


----------



## pifm (25 Mai 2008)

merci pour ta reponse remy.

je continue dans les questions qui doivent paraitre stupides (nvel utilisateur Mac evidemment )

j'ai des films en .avi sur le bureau mais ne sais pas comment les faire " apparaitre " dans i Tunes afin de pouvoir les synchroniser sur mon iphone...je sais on part effectivement de loin 

encore merci pr les coups de main


----------



## Pomme d'api (25 Mai 2008)

Tu as 2 possibilités:

Soit tu fais glisser ton film dans le dossier "films" de ton itunes
Soit tu passes par Fichier/importer et là tu choisis ton film...


----------



## pifm (25 Mai 2008)

j'ai essayé ces méthodes sur 2 films en .avi mais  itunes semble refuser des les importer.

quelqu'un aurait une idée sur la raison de ce non fonctionnement?

thx


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2008)

les films ne sont pas en MP4 et donc il faut les convertires avec iSquint avant de pouvoir les importés dans iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

pifm a dit:


> j'ai essayé ces méthodes sur 2 films en .avi mais  itunes semble refuser des les importer.
> quelqu'un aurait une idée sur la raison de ce non fonctionnement?
> thx



le format *.avi *est un format container, c'est à dire qu'il peut contenir différents codecs.
il faut donc (comme le souligne gwen) l'encoder au format Mpeg-4 video (en H.264) avec iSquint 1.52.



.


----------



## patsyaf (15 Juillet 2008)

Tu as aussi visualhub qui convertit tes formats vidéos sur mesure pour l'iphone.


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

beh écoute moi je te conseil d'utiliser free video converter avec les paramètres suivant: 640*360 et en 16/9ème c'est vraiment les réglages optimaux pour l'itouch!!!!

Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> beh écoute moi je te conseil d'utiliser free video converter avec les paramètres suivant: 640*360 et en 16/9ème c'est vraiment les réglages optimaux pour l'itouch!!!!
> 
> Bonne journée
> 
> ...


 iSquint est gratuit et très intuitif. Il suffit de cocher réglage iPOD , un glisser déposé du film et laisser faire, sans se soucier de paramétrer quoi que ce soit.


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

OK, merci beaucoup.

J'ai déjà dit que j'allait essayer Isquint je vous tiendrez au courant de ma satisfaction!!!



Voilà Bonne journée!!!!




Fandipod


----------



## Luneart (25 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> les films ne sont pas en MP4 et donc il faut les convertires avec iSquint avant de pouvoir les importés dans iTunes.



Pas forcément, tu peux ouvrir ton .avi avec quicktime (si bien évidement tu as installé perian) et l'enregistrer en .mov. 
Dès lors, iTunes va accepter ton film sans problème (manquerait plus qu'il refuse un .mov) mais par contre ce fichier n'est pas directement transférable sur un iPod d'où la proposition de Rémy : "Sinon il y a.... iTunes! (clic droit sur le fichier dans iTunes et "Convertir pour iPhone/iPODtouch""

Sinon pour en revenir à la discussion, j'utilise moi aussi iSquint et je le trouve très bien car super simple et rapide. 
Par contre comme je le disais dans une autre discussion, depuis peu je me suis rendu compte qu'en convertissant des .mov avec iSquint j'obtiens un fichier sans son. Quelqu'un a le même problème ? Ou une idée de solution ?
Merci


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Luneart a dit:


> Pas forcément, tu peux ouvrir ton .avi avec quicktime (si bien évidement tu as installé perian) et l'enregistrer en .mov.
> Dès lors, iTunes va accepter ton film sans problème (manquerait plus qu'il refuse un .mov) mais par contre ce fichier n'est pas directement transférable sur un iPod d'où la proposition de Rémy : "Sinon il y a.... iTunes! (clic droit sur le fichier dans iTunes et "Convertir pour iPhone/iPODtouch""



Ok mais je n'ai pas très bien compris ta phrase si tu as installé perian et l'enregistrer en .mov!!! Est ce que cette manupulation existe pour windows vista et si la conversion par Itunes prend beaucoup de temps?



Voila Bonne journée




Fandipod


----------



## Luneart (25 Juillet 2008)

Pardon, j'ai pas été très clair. 
En fait, perian est une sorte de plugin que tu rajoute sur MAC pour que Quicktime puisse lire les fichiers .AVI.
J'étais sur le forum MacGénération à l'instant alors du coup dans ma tête tout le monde était sur Mac :rateau:

Donc sous windows, je ne sais pas trop comment se comporte Quicktime. Est ce que tu peux ouvrir des .avi avec ? 
Si oui, pas besoin de perian. Et donc tu as juste à ouvrir ton fichier .avi avec Quicktime et à l'enregistrer en .mov ; ensuite tu glisse ton .mov dans iTunes et là tu peux le convertir. Par contre la conversion avec iTunes est (du moins sur mac) plus longue qu'avec iSquint.

Au passage, je ne savais pas qu'iSquint était dispo sous windows.

Voila, j'espère avoir été plus clair
Bonne journée


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

En fait je réenregistre mon fichier en mettant .mov  la fin!!!!?


Ok je vais aessayer Isquint sur Windows!!!!!


----------



## Luneart (25 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> En fait je réenregistre mon fichier en mettant .mov  la fin!!!!?
> 
> 
> Ok je vais aessayer Isquint sur Windows!!!!!



En fait, je viens de vérifier et iSquint n'est disponible que sur Mac. 
Désolé je ne connais pas d'équivalent sous Windows.

Pour Quicktime tu fais "fichier/enregistrer sous" et tu sélectionne "séquence Autonome".
QT va alors te convertir ton fichier en .mov.

Bonne journée.


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Regarde tes messages privés!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Luneart a dit:


> En fait, je viens de vérifier et iSquint n'est disponible que sur Mac.
> Désolé je ne connais pas d'équivalent sous Windows.
> 
> Pour Quicktime tu fais "fichier/enregistrer sous" et tu sélectionne "séquence Autonome".
> ...



pas la peine de se compliquer la vie:

sur Windows: Videora iPod Converter. (solution déjà donnée au post #3)
sur Mac: iSquint ou iTunes.  (solution déjà donnée au post #9)


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Moi je n'aime pas du tout videora ipod converter je te conseille d'utiliser free video converter!!!!!



Voilà Bonne journée




Fandipod


----------



## Petira (26 Juillet 2008)

Bin pour avoir ton film entié apres la conversion, suivi d'avoir une full version et non une version demo....Prend IVC,pour l'itouch c'est tres bien, tu convertit tes films en 640*360!!!

Si tu a besoin d'aide--->lolyangccool@live.fr (msn)


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

Ecoute sachant que tu es sur windows je te conseille d'utiliser free video converter en choisissant le format 640*360 au format 16/9ème!!!! Ce logiciel est vraiment top. 



Voilà Bonne journée



Fandipod


----------



## Aure15 (6 Mai 2012)

Mais moi j'ai la même chose sauf que je n'arrive même pas a le mettre dans itunes  ... 
Tu pourrais m'aider ? (j'ai un mac)


----------

